# Anthro & Feral Role-Play



## Octavia (Sep 10, 2014)

Eden's Inferno is a post-apocalyptic Anthro and Feral role-play based in and around an abandoned city. The history and information is located below...​


> Come my friends, let me tell you a story... Yes, yes, sit around, in a circle now. Haggle's! Stop running about like a miscreant and sit down! Okay, do we all have a drink? Alright you loafs, how about some food so I'm not interrupted by your growling stomachs!
> 
> Ok, now that we're all settled down, we can begin.
> 
> ...



Welcome to Eden! We have both PG-13 role-play sections, as well as adult role-play locations (with admin approval of member). We have open job and pack positions for both Feral and Anthro characters, as well as moderator and admin positions open.

All art and images in our Biography section and site-wide non adult sections is safe for work and appropriate, and all art must have permission from the artist to be used on our site.

http://edensinferno.com​


----------

